# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Rabbit droppings as fert. tabs ?



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Since rabbits provide these in a convienient form I was wondering if sticking a couple under my swords would be good or bad. I'm thinking that an all natural fertilizer would be better for plants than an artificial one.

Just a thought.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Since rabbits provide these in a convienient form I was wondering if sticking a couple under my swords would be good or bad. I'm thinking that an all natural fertilizer would be better for plants than an artificial one.

Just a thought.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm thinking all that undigested organic matter, I'm thinking no control over the quality of the pellet, I'm thinking GREEN WATER, I'm thinking forget about it.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Yea but it sure does make the grass and weeds grow like crazy.









Don't think I'll try it but was wondering if anybody ever has. I have heard of stranger things.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

That's because it's full of Nitrogen. Root tabs are designed to break down slowly. Rabbit droppings will break down pretty quick. And I hate to think about the bacteria and fungus you could be introducing to the tank.

I do remember someone at one time talked about using Guinea Pig droppings in their tank. As I recall their next question a few days later dealt with massive algae problems and dead fish.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

but rabbits are sooo much cleaner than guinea pigs...


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Funny you ask that, Doomer!!
I read an article last month where a Dutchman did this in his tanks. He had the most beautiful Dutch aquascape!

He said that this was his secret. Rabbit droppings consist completely of herbs and grasses. His theory was that this formed a cycle.

I don't recommend this to do, but that was what he did. I have to mention as well that the article is +/- 15 years old. Hightech tanks were very rare then. He had lots of light and didn't add any fertilizer except for the droppings.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I think if you used only small amounts and buried it deep in the gravel, it would be ok.

I had a rabbit briefly a few years ago...took in a stray until I found its owner. It would crap constantly...while it was walking, while it was eating, ALL THE TIME! What a mess. Its droppings are small, like pea size, and very hard. Might be a good thing to use in very small amounts.

There was something else this rabbit did constantly that was really gross.... to my leg, to my CATS...very easily excited. That was a real sticky mess to clean up and my cats hid in the other room for a week!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

ROFLOL!!!!








I can stop laughing!!! I could tell some stories about rabbits.. I use to raise them but I wont.. LOL!!

Hawk

Trust But Verify «*»®


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

LOL! Yeah, the optional splash guard was a popular upgrade to the rabbit cages sold at the LFS I used to work for. Especially aftermarket. Price was no object on the aftermarket splash guards


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

thank you for telling me that... my girlfriend wants a rabbit and i think to myself "meeesssyyyy" so now i'll just tell her they urinate and deficate everywhere they go, that should kill her yearning for mr. peter rabbit... (i hope)

JP


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Yea but if she reads this thread her comeback will be "You'll save money by not having to buy fert. tabs".









btw: a bubby of mine whose kids got a couple of bunnies for Easter is drying out a small batch for me. Gonna give it a try. Not because I want to save money but because I curious as to what effect it will have if any.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well you havnt seen anything until you see a rabbit humping a cat! Not a sight easily forgotten!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Must be a lot like being attacked by a jack hammer.









Got any pics.


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

id like to know what you find









Dustin


----------



## raven grieves (9 mo ago)

jpmtotoro said:


> thank you for telling me that... my girlfriend wants a rabbit and i think to myself "meeesssyyyy" so now i'll just tell her they urinate and deficate everywhere they go, that should kill her yearning for mr. peter rabbit... (i hope)
> 
> JP


you can litterbox train them, after being fixed they are better than cats, they give kisses that dont hurt, and push you to eat healthier tbh


----------



## raven grieves (9 mo ago)

Robert Hudson said:


> I think if you used only small amounts and buried it deep in the gravel, it would be ok.
> 
> I had a rabbit briefly a few years ago...took in a stray until I found its owner. It would crap constantly...while it was walking, while it was eating, ALL THE TIME! What a mess. Its droppings are small, like pea size, and very hard. Might be a good thing to use in very small amounts.
> 
> ...


sounds like you werent getting golden poops, both in color and standard for optimal gut health, 
an excited bun needs fixed, they tend to get along with cats after
ill be trying the fertilizer method and report back


----------



## TheWooster (Jun 28, 2017)

My son had a rabbit, he called it Mister Rodgers, when I asked him why? He said because he is a BUCK.


----------



## reybarski (3 mo ago)

I think you have to sterilize it first. I have an idea of using it as mushroom substrate, but i think i have to pressure cook it first, then im ganna try some on dwarf hair grass


----------

